# Door Dash is crapola



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I have all 3 apps up and DD is awful. It’s all fast food. GH and UE are the best. I wonder why one app has better tippers and another is all 4.00 fast food. Very strange


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

From about 9pm until 5pm the next day, its 90% fast food mostly chick fil a unless its sunday. 5-9pm they do get some decent orders from other places too, when its complete total rush hour.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

joevegas said:


> I have all 3 apps up and DD is awful. It’s all fast food. GH and UE are the best. I wonder why one app has better tippers and another is all 4.00 fast food. Very strange


Door Dash has Dash Pass where its customers can pay $9.99/month for no delivery fees. Maybe that accounts for some of it. But then Uber has Uber One which is the same thing. I don't know. I think Door Dash is just more associated with fast food restaurants which are associated low-income, low-tipping customers. 

UE is usually better than DD but sometimes UE will go silent on me for 30 minutes even during the lunch or dinner "rush". DD never does that although sometimes I wish it would!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

30 minutes??? I can wait hours for UE. DDis busy. I think it depends on the area. UE is only Advanced Auto and Starbucks here. Really.

I used topreferUE, too. But it’s been dead. Only occasionally Ican grab something.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Dd is constantly accepting drivers tons of new drivers accepting the low ballers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

joevegas said:


> I have all 3 apps up and DD is awful. It’s all fast food. GH and UE are the best. I wonder why one app has better tippers and another is all 4.00 fast food. Very strange


I have the red insulated bag and the DD debit card but have never tried it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

yep...poopity doopity doo


----------



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

I’m making insane money right now. I did 30 an hour today with my uber 5.00 bonuses per delivery. If I get 15 total deliveries I get a extra 55.00. Thats almost 9.00 extra per delivery when I hit 15 deliveries. If I was a young guy in my 20’s I could easily do this 8 hours a day and make bank.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

My DD has been really acting up recently - need to reboot constantly. Last few days. Anyone else?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My DD has been really acting up recently - need to reboot constantly. Last few days. Anyone else?


Yes...I suppose the gas prices are leaving lowball orders undelivered. 🙂


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My DD has been really acting up recently - need to reboot constantly. Last few days. Anyone else?


Yes, especially when multi-apping. It does not want to co-exist with the UE app.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> My DD has been really acting up recently - need to reboot constantly. Last few days. Anyone else?


A definite sherlock Holmes moment right here.

Wait, ms mercenary, is this you?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> A definite sherlock Holmes moment right here.
> 
> Wait, ms mercenary, is this you?
> 
> View attachment 650318


Love her


----------

